# we got a new sister !



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

hi everyone !!! this is Minnie, Tootsie , and Ellie Mae. Mom bought us this new bed for all of us to share. also, we now have a new sister. she's been here for only 5 1/2 days .


----------



## SinisterKisses (Sep 20, 2015)

Oh my goodness, look at that little chocolate puffball!!! What's her name?


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

SinisterKisses said:


> Oh my goodness, look at that little chocolate puffball!!! What's her name?


hehe. she is a puffball . she came with a name.. not sure I should keep it. her name has been Sky. what do you think ? I been calling her Miss Pretty, and Baby or Baby doll, or just Doll as nick names


----------



## SinisterKisses (Sep 20, 2015)

I actually really like Sky, I think it's a pretty name. But she's your super adorable little fluff muffin, so whatever you like and you think suits her!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

SinisterKisses said:


> I actually really like Sky, I think it's a pretty name. But she's your super adorable little fluff muffin, so whatever you like and you think suits her!


I think i'll probably just keep it Sky. some people like it and some don't. Peter said he likes it. My mother doesn't like it. some of my good friends don't like it. it is different and its been her name, so ... I think she'll just have a lot of cutesy nicknames but Sky will still be her real name


----------



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

She is adorable!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

zellko said:


> She is adorable!


thank you ! we are really happy with her cause she is a very sweet girl too


----------



## BasketMichele (Sep 9, 2014)

Oh my Elaine, "Sky" is beautiful. You now have a long coat...how exciting and CONGRATS!! I personally like her given name too, but that's up to you what you decide to do. She looks so sweet. How old is she? 

Love the girl's new LD bed too!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

BasketMichele said:


> Oh my Elaine, "Sky" is beautiful. You now have a long coat...how exciting and CONGRATS!! I personally like her given name too, but that's up to you what you decide to do. She looks so sweet. How old is she?
> 
> Love the girl's new LD bed too!


thanks Michele ! I haven't mentioned that I did find my yorkie a new home. a friend of mine who had had 2 dogs for the longest time had lost one of her dogs to cancer :-(. she was a Scottish Terrier. she still has her Westie but my friend and her Westie have been sad since the Scottie died. its been around a year now and I was bringing Peyton ( my yorkie ) over to her place so the Westie and her could play. they really love each other and so, we tried it out and Peyton was very very happy staying at my friends house and it made Tigger ( the westie ) happy and my friend happy. I still bring my Chihuahuas over to visit so they can still see Peyton , but they are all happy too cause Peyton was the bossy one and so, they always got along but are just as happy that she is with my friend . 

so, I thought after that that I did have room for one more dog. lol. I had been looking for alittle while and considered a few different ones but when I saw this one available , I just knew she was for us. Tomorrow night, I will have had her for 1 week. She is now 10 1/2 months old and she's a tiny girl. she only weighed 2 pounds and 3 ounces when I got her but was very thin so, I have put a bit of weight on her and she's now almost 2 pounds and 6 ounces. with all the hair though, she looks bigger than Ellie who is exactly 3 pounds but, she's not . she's very light weight. 

here's a couple pics of her I snapped this morning with my mom. ( 1st pic isn't good of my mom but the dogs came out so cute. 2nd pic is better of my mom but the dogs didn't come out as good . lol )


----------



## Momo (Nov 9, 2015)

She's so adorable, congrats!!


----------



## okbettsy (May 1, 2016)

Omigosh shes so sweet!! What a face!


----------



## BasketMichele (Sep 9, 2014)

elaina said:


> thanks Michele ! I haven't mentioned that I did find my yorkie a new home. a friend of mine who had had 2 dogs for the longest time had lost one of her dogs to cancer :-(. she was a Scottish Terrier. she still has her Westie but my friend and her Westie have been sad since the Scottie died. its been around a year now and I was bringing Peyton ( my yorkie ) over to her place so the Westie and her could play. they really love each other and so, we tried it out and Peyton was very very happy staying at my friends house and it made Tigger ( the westie ) happy and my friend happy. I still bring my Chihuahuas over to visit so they can still see Peyton , but they are all happy too cause Peyton was the bossy one and so, they always got along but are just as happy that she is with my friend .
> 
> so, I thought after that that I did have room for one more dog. lol. I had been looking for alittle while and considered a few different ones but when I saw this one available , I just knew she was for us. Tomorrow night, I will have had her for 1 week. She is now 10 1/2 months old and she's a tiny girl. she only weighed 2 pounds and 3 ounces when I got her but was very thin so, I have put a bit of weight on her and she's now almost 2 pounds and 6 ounces. with all the hair though, she looks bigger than Ellie who is exactly 3 pounds but, she's not . she's very light weight.
> 
> here's a couple pics of her I snapped this morning with my mom. ( 1st pic isn't good of my mom but the dogs came out so cute. 2nd pic is better of my mom but the dogs didn't come out as good . lol )


Your Mom looks great as always. It's nice to see she is visiting again and continues to be healthy to travel to you. 

What a selfless act to do for your friend and Peyton, I'm sure that decision didn't come lightly. It's nice that Peyton will still be a part of your family and you get to see her.

How is Ellie Mae adjusting to "Sky"? I can tell in the picture of them together that "Sky" is also very tiny and her fur makes her look bigger than what she is. Her size will make a nice playmate for Ellie Mae though. Carlee only weights 4 oz more right now than Carolina, but Carlee's coat also makes her look a little more than that. Being close in weight makes it nice when they play as I don't have to worry so much about one hurting the other by accident.


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

Omg she's so cute and fluffy!!


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

omg omg omg I can't believe how gorgeous Sky is! wow!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Momo said:


> She's so adorable, congrats!!


thank you !! we are all very happy with her


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

okbettsy said:


> Omigosh shes so sweet!! What a face!


hehe. thanks !! she really really is a very sweet girl


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

BasketMichele said:


> Your Mom looks great as always. It's nice to see she is visiting again and continues to be healthy to travel to you.
> 
> What a selfless act to do for your friend and Peyton, I'm sure that decision didn't come lightly. It's nice that Peyton will still be a part of your family and you get to see her.
> 
> How is Ellie Mae adjusting to "Sky"? I can tell in the picture of them together that "Sky" is also very tiny and her fur makes her look bigger than what she is. Her size will make a nice playmate for Ellie Mae though. Carlee only weights 4 oz more right now than Carolina, but Carlee's coat also makes her look a little more than that. Being close in weight makes it nice when they play as I don't have to worry so much about one hurting the other by accident.


thanks Michele. I just love when my Mom is here. besides being my Mom, she's always been like my best friend too. she is very used to flying here 2 times a year. she does need some wheelchair assistance from the airlines. its a nice service that they provide. she'd never be able to walk the terminals to the gates without some help like that. but, other than that, she is healthy like you said to travel here. I cant believe she is 87 now. she'll be here 6 more day. I hate to see her go back :-(. 

yes, My friend Gayle has always been a huge animal lover. she takes the best care of them. after my Mom flys back home, and the next time I bring the dogs over to visit with Peyton and her new sister Tigger, i'll have to snap some pics and post them . she is getting so much attention and a really happy dog. 

Ellie Mae is very happy to have a new little sister . Its so cute to watch them play. even though Ellie will be 2 years old in August, she is still very puppy like. yes, when I was looking for another little female chi, I was hoping for one that was similar in size to Ellie just for that reason... so, they could play and not have to worry about them hurting eachother.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

coco_little_bear said:


> Omg she's so cute and fluffy!!


thanks Camille !! I do love her coat , its nice and soft too but, I will have to get used to having a longcoat. I think its just alittle bit more work than the shortcoats, but not bad ...


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Jessicashield said:


> omg omg omg I can't believe how gorgeous Sky is! wow!


:happynails: hehe, thanks Jessica ! when I first saw a pic of her I fell in love :love5:
and when I met her in person, she was even more beautiful than I had imagined


----------

